# Fairy tree



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a Chainsaw CNC combination piece. 

I get a more than a few folks at the chainsaw yard that want Fairies and Gnomes carved in their Tree stumps. The particular customer wanted a very detailed fairy in a knot in tree carved from essentially a straight tree stump.

Below is the journey.

The first picture is an 8" x 20" model I carved for approval.

2nd is the painted version. 

3rd picture is the model in Aspire

4th picture is the larger carving ready to get inserted in the tree. this is scaled up to match the place in the tree that I prepared for it. She envisioned a small tree with a large oversized knot hole / burl, with a fairy stepping out. 

5th Picture is the carving inserted in the stump and I have started carving around the cnC piece to blend it in to the tree. A couple more days with the chainsaw onsight now to wrap this up. 

6th pic model is the model after I made several corrections to how the model actually carved on the CNC. If you look at the earlier pictures she had problems around her eyes and how the leaves hung on her waste. Stuff I did not see until I hit the carve button.

last pic is the tree from further back.. more carving to come and several more CNC elements to be blended into the log to wrap it up. several more leaves will be CNC'ed and used to cover up any seam that is visible after the final clean up..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Another very impressive creation. Your killing me here lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've long said that chainsaws are precision woodworking tools.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That had to be one expensive fairy!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> That had to be one expensive fairy!


$$$$$$


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

Beyond impressive!!
Meanwhile, I will try to cut 3 holes in a block of wood!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very impressive. I love the color on the wings.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Incredible!!! in every phase.

we just had a Chainsaw Rendezvous this past weekend in my town, you would fit in with the masters...

did you scan the carving in to get the aspire file?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy Hannah! That is a really great sculpture.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You blow me away, I have been to 3 world fairs and never seen the the likes of that, WOW!

Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Fantastico


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another good one Scott. That would be how I would have to carve a tree trunk.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Another good one Scott. That would be how I would have to carve a tree trunk.


yep I am finding that I am getting a bit old to wave a chainsaw around over my head for very long.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Scott. There's someone around my area that does "stump carving". I don't know anything about the artist but I keep seeing more works. One of those was owls in a knot hole, which from a distance was very realistic. Even our parks department has one now... hawks at the top of a tall stump.

This might turn into a new line for you.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Brilliant does not do it justice.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

A quick up date on how the Fairy tree is shaping up. next I let it sit for a few weeks as the log is very wet. Than quick touch up and seal the door and the fairy are CNC work, the owl is all chain saw...… except the wire rim glasses. 

Very happy fairy garden customer.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Scott . Not to sound like a cheater , but has anyone thought about attaching a chain saw to a 5 axis robot arm lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You ARE going to paint it for her, aren't you??


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> You ARE going to paint it for her, aren't you??


Or spray it with that poly clear stuff to preserve it?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very nice Scott . Not to sound like a cheater , but has anyone thought about attaching a chain saw to a 5 axis robot arm lol


I did see a U tube clip on that some time ago...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm staying tuned to this channel to see what happens next episode!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

like this


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> like this


That’s what I’m talking about. Does he understand Vetric Aspire ?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

LOVE it


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scott, you are killing me. I have a hugely busy schedule, and am now gonna have to take an advanced adult English class, so as to properly describe the beauty of your work, without repeating myself. Artiste!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Some times I just use the word WOW backwards when I really like something. Feel free to steal that idea.


----------

